# Holme Bank chert mine - July 2011



## PaulPowers (Jul 28, 2011)

> Holme Bank chert mine was worked from c.1800 up to 1960. There are extensive workings, notable for the large packwalls used to support the roof after the chert beds had been removed. The last company to operate the mine (Smiths Runners) also manufactured davie blocks for building, and continued to do so on site up to about 1995. Much of the surface plant is still on site.



It has been way too hot today and the best way to cool down is to head underground.
I didn't expect the entry to be so easy so I took a few pics of the surface structures first while waiting for someone to turn up, after a five minutes I headed in.

The first large chamber splits into 3 tunnels so with only having an hour before having to head home I chose the middle tunnel.

I'll be heading back soon when I have more time for a full explore  























































Dodgy lighting 





Time to go


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice work i would love to explore an old mine thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm spending way too much time underground, I don't think it's healthy


----------



## tommo (Jul 28, 2011)

isnt there a couple of mines around the same area for this one, we nearly did holme bank last year ona trip but didnt get time  i am sure a friend has a survey for this and the others


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 28, 2011)

I find mine explorer a really good site for finding mines


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 29, 2011)

Fabulous stuff Paul,underground plus crane porn,love it


----------

